

Magic Leap is 'the only safe way forward' for VR/AR dev, says CEO - Impossible
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/237245/Magic_Leap_is_the_only_safe_way_forward_for_VRAR_dev_says_CEO.php

======
maxharris
This strikes me as blatant FUD. Where is the evidence that my DK2 will damage
me somehow?

